# How come my grass is so thick & tough?



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I bought this house recently and it was built in 2005. I have never seen such a thick & tough lawn. Just walking barefoot on it would hurt. No matter how heavy the rain is or how much water I put on it, I could not see it getting greener like other lawn in the neighborhood. My question is, did the builder install cheap grass? How can I fix it? Would new grass seeds & fertilizer cure it?


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Call Grimes Grass Co. They can help you.
281-493-5505


----------

